# still testing



## tuppence (Jan 29, 2004)

I suppose it's a lot easier for the picture to be imbedded . Ah well, we live and learn !!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice bottles!  

 I like that bladder (_eine blatte_).  What is the painted image?  It looks well-made; what is the age?  What is the smallest object in the pic?

 -----------Harry Pristis


----------



## tuppence (Jan 29, 2004)

Starting with the last question, the smallest object is a cod bottle opener.
 The bladder was pointed out to me by my wife in a junk shop in South Africa, where I managed to keep a straight face when told that the price was 2 Rand (then about $2),and it was said in a manner which conveyed that if I offered one Rand they'd accept that as well !! My guestimate is that it might be 1750 to 1780. The painting on it is of a rigged Man o' War, with the one side depicting the Dutch flag, and the other being the pennant of the House of Orange, our present royalty. Beneath it says Anno 1650, but i've been unable to place it in the context of a Dutch naval battle in that period, although it must be said that the Dutch were loitering in that region as well in those days. 
 Mike


----------



## IRISH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi tuppence,
 Nice coloured codd's there []  do you get a lot of coloured one's in Holland ?
 Harry,  the small thing in that photo is a Codd's patent opener probably a wooden one,  they are far harder to get than the bottles [] .

 Edit = tuppence answed first by as long as it takes me to type a post (a while) [] .


----------



## tuppence (Jan 29, 2004)

The coloureds are as rare here as they are anywhere, the green one is dutch, the amber one belgian.
 Nice thing about being on the continent, not many (as yet) bottle collectors, so sometimes you really come across bargains here. Look at this one on the left for $1 !!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 29, 2004)

*WOW !!!!!* I'd love to send you some money to pick up some bottles for me. I guess $20 would buy a great collection [][][].


----------

